# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0805 Huawei U8650,U8510,E1731 Airtel, E587,ETS3160 & many more added

## 4gsmmaroc

DC-unlocker client software V1.00.0805 
Added: 
Modems:
Vodafone (Huawei) K4605  
Routers:
Huawei *E587*  
Customized modems: 
Huawei *E1731* 11.126.16.04.284 Oct 27 2011 11:37:48 (Airtel India)
Huawei E153 11.609.18.00.846 Dec 20 2010 16:57:50 (Airtel Kenya)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.94 Jul 29 2011 11:27:03 (Safaricom Kenya)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.592 Nov 02 2011 16:30:13 (Metfone Combodia) 
New CPU modems (DSP core)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.05.238 (SmartBro Philippines)
Huawei E171 21.156.00.00.143 (MTS Russia) 
Phones: 
Huawei U2800 
Huawei U6150
Huawei *U8510 IDEOS X3*
Huawei *U8650*
Huawei *U8652 *  
Huawei T7200
Huawei MTS 736 
Wireless Internet Phone (WIP): 
Huawei *ETS3160* 
Changed to *free unlimited for dongle* users: 
Huawei E173 11.126.85.00.516 Sep 06 2010 10:07:17 (MobiFone) 
Huawei E153 11.609.18.00.297 Jan 05 2011 09:07:06 (Dialog )
ZTE MF100 BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B01 (VIETTEL)
ZTE MF110 BD_P671A2V1.0.2B07 (VIETTEL)
Huawei U3100
Orange Malibu
Huawei U5110
Huawei U5900 
Improved Huawei Android unlocking procedure. Now more stable.  *E173Eu-1 and E153Eu-1* Kyivstar, Beeline, Viettel, Mobinil, Etisalat many versions private unlock offer. Please contact if have 100 or more modems. 
Step by step guide for Huawei phone unlock: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Visit us: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

